Ask HN: Is There a Wall Street Oasis for Software Developers? - aml183
======
zarkov99
What do you mean by this? Oasis from what?

~~~
aml183
It's a website.
[https://www.wallstreetoasis.com/](https://www.wallstreetoasis.com/)

